# RCi Exchange



## toontoy (Jan 22, 2010)

We are looking to exchange into the DVC resorts in december. I am not seeing any yet in rci. Does anyone know when they are tyoically deposited? I am bedating about membership, also can anyone tell me what the main fee's would be for 250 points at bay lake tower? I have the 09 numbers and am curious to know if and how much they increase over the years. I am kninda nervous about that as when I bought my first Hilton week they were around $550 and now 5 years later hovering around 900, and clubb fee's are also higher, can I expect this from disney as well. I know that its still a better deal than renting but it seems with fee's increasing the savings don't stack up like i thought.

Thanks for any help

Nathan


----------



## klynn (Jan 22, 2010)

It may be a little early for Dec. 2010.  April 2009 is when I got my 3 consecutive exchanges to Disney for Dec. 2009.  I got the week before Christmas at Boardwalk; Christmas week at Old Key West; and, New Years week at Animal Kingdom Villas.  All my exchanges were with RCI points.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 22, 2010)

Take a look over at www.dvcnews.com for all the financial details.  Tim keeps on top of those things.

We're just now seeing the first few December deposits in Weeks. I saw evidence of one yesterday, but it did not last long enough for me to post the sighting.  DVC can deposit no earlier than 11 months to the day.  Most commonly, they seem to deposit anywhere between 5-9 months in advance.


----------



## elaine (Jan 22, 2010)

*if you buy--break up into smaller contract*

you can certainly break up 250 points into 160 and 90 points, but I would try for 125 and 125 points---or even better 100, 100 and 50 points.  It costs no more and has no difference to you for how much it costs, booking, etc.  But, if you ever want/need to sell DVC, you can sell one of those "contracts" and the smaller (100 points and less) sell much quicker and for more $ than larger contracts.  We love DVC. have fun. Elaine (ps--I think few, if any, BLT have come into RCI yet, so if you want BLT, you probably won't get it thru RCI--most units are OKW, SSR, then AKV, and a sprinkling of the others).


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jan 29, 2010)

"Historically, maintenance fees have increased anywhere from 2.3 - 4.4% annually (that's $.09 - $.18 per point per year). According to legal documents, DVC may not raise maintenance fees by more than 15% in a given year without owner approval." Here is the link:

http://www.mouseowners.com/info/showentry.php?e=169


Good luck!


----------



## littlestar (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd also consider resale at SSR - you can pick points up there resale for anywhere from $67 to the $70's a point. SSR has the longer ending date of 2054. It's a big savings from buying direct from Disney at BLT or AKV. But, if BLT is where you want to be during a holiday, then I'd buy BLT to get the 11 month booking window (as long as you can plan ahead). At 7 months, points are points. 

Of course, if you are west coast, then you might want to consider the Grand Californian.

Disney's fees have been reasonable - about 3 to 4 percent a year increases. We've been members since early 2002. Started looking at the club in 2001, though.


----------



## toontoy (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for all your information. I was able to exchange into the Boardwalk Villa's for the week we wanted in december. We are looking at the options and it seems either the Bay lake tower or the grand californian are the way to go for us. We just have to decide the costs and fee's and how many points we will need.


----------

